# partage de connexion iPad Wifi <-> iPhone ?



## quetzal (29 Octobre 2013)

Prêt à céder à la tentation lors de la sortie des prochains iPad Air et iPad Mini Retina, j'envisage d'acheter mon premier iPad, en version Wifi. Ma question va sans doute sembler évidente, mais je préfère recevoir une réponse claire de vous :

Est-il possible de faire bénéficier l'iPad de la fonction "partage de connexion" de l'iPhone (via Wifi ou Bluetooth) ? Si c'est le cas, l'intérêt pour moi de la version Wifi + Cellular de l'iPad est minime. Certes, la batterie de l'iPhone dure moins longtemps que celle de l'iPad, mais ce serait de toute façon pour moi une solution ponctuelle.

Alors, qu'en est-il du partage de connexion sur iPad ?


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Est-il possible de faire bénéficier l'iPad de la fonction "partage de connexion" de l'iPhone (via Wifi ou Bluetooth) ?



Ben oui, sans problème.


----------



## quetzal (30 Octobre 2013)

Merci @Bigdidou J'imagine que ça draine un peu la batterie de l'iPhone, mais il doit y avoir moins de données transférées que vers un MacBook ?


----------



## Bigdidou (30 Octobre 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Merci @Bigdidou J'imagine que ça draine un peu la batterie de l'iPhone, mais il doit y avoir moins de données transférées que vers un MacBook ?



Oui, ça pompe pas mal la batterie. Par contre je n'ai pas remarqué que l'iPhone se vidait moins vite avec un iPad qu'avec un Mac... 
Ça reste, comme tu l'expliques, une solution de dépannage, de toute façon.


----------



## chti (31 Octobre 2013)

Pas d'iPhone, mais j'utilise régulièrement un wiko avec mon ipad en partage de connexion...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2013)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben oui, sans problème.



Mais il faut vérifier si l'option est intégrée à l'abonnement mobile ou s'il faut payer en plus.

Perso, l'optino est intégrée à mon abonnement et pour avoir essayé je peux dire que ça marche très bien.


----------



## coolcall (17 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Question plus ou moins complémentaire : l'IPAD Wifi peut-il récupérer la position gps, grâce au GPS de l'Iphone? (pour utilisation de l'Ipad en navigation, avec des cartes préchargées)
J'ai lu que oui, mais également que non...


----------



## doupold (17 Décembre 2013)

coolcall a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Question plus ou moins complémentaire : l'IPAD Wifi peut-il récupérer la position gps, grâce au GPS de l'Iphone? (pour utilisation de l'Ipad en navigation, avec des cartes préchargées)
> J'ai lu que oui, mais également que non...



Je crois que c'est "oui, mais...". Il faut une app dédiée. L'ipad ne le fait pas nativement.


----------



## coolcall (18 Décembre 2013)

doupold a dit:


> Je crois que c'est "oui, mais...". Il faut une app dédiée. L'ipad ne le fait pas nativement.



Merci.
Connais tu le nom de cette app?


----------

